# A La Nanita Nana: Cheetah Girls 2 (Need Translation)



## DVC California

Hola DIS en Español -

My daughter absolutely loves this song from the latest Cheetah Girls movie and would like to know what the lyrics are in English.  I tried using an online translator, but there are several terms that it couldn't translate (Like the song title!).

Could someone be nice enough to tranlate the song to English, and if possible, let us know if this is really a traditional lullaby? Por favor.

Mucho gracias, mi amigos y amigas.

[Chanel:] 
A la nanita nana nanita ella 
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea 

[Marisol:] 
A la nanita nana nanita ella 
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea 

[Chanel & Marisol:] 
Fuentecita que carre clara y sonara 
Ruisenor que en la selva 
Cantando illora 
Calla mientras la cuna se balansea 
A la nanita nana nanita ella 
A la nanita nana nanita ella 
Nanita ella 
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito 
Sea, bendito sea 
Fuentecita que carre clara y sonora 
Ruisenor que en la selva 
Cantando illora 
Calla mientras la cuna se balonsea 
A la nanita nana nanita ella


----------



## Inlove4WDW

Sorry! Not answers for you!
I think the problem is that "Nanita nana" doesn't have translation, at least in my country.

Please, don't think that we don't want to help you, But my english is not so good!

Sorry again!!


----------



## Amapola

Yes, it is really a traditional song, a Christmas carol in fact. The lyrics have been changed a bit, as it refers to Jesus and not to a girl. Trying to be PC?? 

Anyway, Google is a wonderful thing. This site has the original lyrics and a translation:
http://www.learn-spanish-online.de/exercises/level3_listen_comprehension/music/christmas_carols/nanita_nana/nanita_nana.htm 

PS: I've no idea who the Cheetah Girls are 

ETA: Duh, I Googled Cheetah Girls and nope, never heard of them before. It's obvious that I don't have daughters


----------



## zdesiree

The link that Amapola included is very good.  In reality Nana is Nanny, and Nanita is the diminutive for Nana.  What happens is that when Hispanics say  Nana, they don't mean just a regular babysitter, is someone more special for the kids, for example sometimes the grandmother is called Nana because not only she is the babysitter, is the grandmother too and is extremely present in the kids life.


----------



## bubie2.5

A "nana" is also a lullaby.


----------



## DVC California

Thank you all (especially Amapola for that great link). I'm disappointed, but not surpised, that Disney changed the lyrics to refer to nina instead of Jesus.  I mean who were they worried about offending considering the song was sung en Espanol?

My daughter was happy to learn more about the song and plans to take Spanish when you goes to high school.

For those interested, here is a link to clip from the "Cheetah Girls" version of the song.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uSEp9gPXNf8 

Thanks again, Steve


----------



## leabeaini

its a real spanish lullaby and its also a christmas song but i dno wot da translation is but i'll try 2 find out 4 u xxxx


----------



## leabeaini

leabeaini said:
			
		

> its a real spanish lullaby and its also a christmas song but i dno wot da translation is but i'll try 2 find out 4 u xxxx


----------



## little_filatina134@y

al la nanita nana, nanita ella, nanita ella    (ella means she)
my blessed baby is sleepy
chanel and marisol sing this

they go and run as they sleep--(like in a dream)
they hear the sounds in the forest
when she cries I sing
she falls asleep in her crib

a la nanita nana, nanita ella, nanita ella

and then it repeats...
its not literal but thats the idea


----------



## Jazzmiine

I have the translation to A La Nanita Nana here it is

First in spanish

A la nanita nana, nanita a, nanita ella, nanita ella
Mi Nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
A la nanita nana, nanita a, nanita ella, nanita ella
Mi Nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
Fuentecita que corre clara y sonora
Ruisenor que en la selva cantando llora
Calla mientras la cuna se balansea  A la nanita nana, nanita ella
A la nanita nana nanita ella nanita ella
Mi Nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
Fuentecita que corre clara y sonora
Ruisenor que en la selva cantan








Now in english

To the nanita grandma, nanita to, nanita she, nanita she
My Girl has blessed sleep be, blessed be
To the nanita grandma, nanita to, nanita she, nanita she
My Girl has blessed sleep be, blessed be
Fuentecita that runs clear and sonorous
Nightingale that in the forest singing cries
He keeps silent meanwhile about the cradle balansea
To the nanita grandma, nanita she
To the nanita grandma nanita she nanita she
My Girl has blessed sleep be, blessed be
Fuentecita that runs clear and sonorous
Nightingale that in the forest they sing


----------



## littlemzbad97

oh the little girl oh little girl i speak of her My  little  girl is sleepy blessed is  she  blessed  is she oh the little girl oh little girl i speak of her My  little  girl is sleepy blessed is  she  blessed  is she  she  runs    forceful   clear is  the sound  it  was god that  saved her singing as she cried she   falls  within  her  crib she  balances her self  oh the little girl oh little girl i speak of her My  little  girl is sleepy blessed is  she  blessed  is she oh the little girl oh little girl i speak of her My  little  girl is sleepy blessed is  she  blessed  is she  she  runs    forceful   clear is  the sound  it  was god that  saved her singing as she cried she   falls  within  her  crib she  balances her self   ohthelittle  girl ispeak of   those are  the english lyric sand im 11 anddont  speak spanish but really love that song so i   did some looking   around lol  but there you go  your  welcome...


----------



## Inlove4WDW

Steve, I'm so glad that you find such a wonderful help here!!


----------



## J'aime_chanter

I relitively had the same question about A La Nanita Nana, however my reasons are quite a bit different. I have to write a song analysis about this and its due tomorrw, I have everything done except background on the peice, which is kind of a big part if the analysis, I was wondering if the link translation that you sent steve was poetic or literal, I was also wondering if any of you kn ow anhyhthing about the source or background info on the peice, any info is helpfull, considering its due tomorrow, I also have to perform the peice! YAY lucky for moi


----------



## whyteapple96

I know what the song means. 

A la nanita nana nanita ella nanita ella
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
(my girl is sleepy blessed is she, blessed is she)

Al la nanita nana nanita ella nanita ella
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
(my girl is sleepy blessed is she, blessed is she)

Fuentecita que corre clara y sonora
(little fountain that runs clear weeping singing)
Ruisenor que en la selva cantando llora
(nightingale in the jungle, singing it weeps)
Calla mientras la cuna se balansea
(hush while the cradle balances)

Al la nanita nana nanita ella nanita ella
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
(my girl is sleepy blessed is she, blessed is she)

Fuentecita que corre clara y sonora
(little fountain that runs clear weeping singing)
Ruisenor que en la selva cantando llora
(nightingale in the jungle, singing it weeps)
Calla mientras la cuna se balansea
(hush while the cradle balances)

Al la nanita nana nanita ella nanita ella
Mi nina tiene sueno bendito sea, bendito sea
(my girl is sleepy blessed is she, blessed is she)

Esta era mi canción de cuna favorita cuando era un bebé. Aquí tienes.¡Qué lo paséis bien! 
(This was my favorite lullaby when I was a baby. Here you go. Enjoy yourselves!)


----------



## anders12

I learned an English version of this traditional Spanish lullaby about 50 years ago in Catholic kindergarten in St Augustine FL.  From my limited knowledge of Spanish, it seems that this translation is fairly close to the original, but I do not see this translation posted anywhere on the net,  So, here goes:

A la nanita nana, nanita ea (or ella), nanita ea.

My Jesus, he is sleeping; Oh, come behold Him, Oh, come behold Him.

Little brook ever flowing, rushing and ringing,

Nightingale in the forest, sighing and singing.

Quiet, now, while the cradle, softly enfolds him.

A la nanita nana, nanita ea (or ella), nanita ea.


----------

